# Upgrading kernel



## olav (Jun 10, 2010)

I just read the manual for updating FreeBSD, I have a custom kernel where I've enabled vm.kmem_size to be larger than 512M. How to I proceed to update that kernel?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 10, 2010)

The same way you would any other kernel.

You're not using a linux derivative. Never update just the kernel. Make sure world and kernel are in sync!

Handbook: 24.7 Rebuilding â€œworldâ€
Handbook: 8.5 Building and Installing a Custom Kernel


----------



## phoenix (Jun 10, 2010)

vm.kmem_size is a loader tunable, you set it in /boot/loader.conf.  No need to compile the kernel.


----------



## olav (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh, I should have mentioned that this is a i386 system. I recompiled the kernel with KVA_PAGES=512
I guess there is a way to update the /usr/src folder for the latest updates and then just recompile and install the new kernel?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2010)

olav said:
			
		

> I guess there is a way to update the /usr/src folder for the latest updates and then just recompile and install the new kernel?


Yes, read the handbook.


----------



## olav (Jun 11, 2010)

so I basically run

```
$freebsd-update fetch 
$freebsd-update install
```

And then recompile and install the kernel?


----------

